# Limited Ingredient Dog Food



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today I started Kitzel on a LID food. I am presently doing venison & potato. I need to know if anyone uses something similar to this (w. venison & potato) in the US. I need a web-site for ordering on line. I did look at Stella & Chewys freeze dried but it has other ingredients in it so not sure if I can use this. Any help is appreciated---my brain is to fried to do much searching these days.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com

I've ordered from this site, don't know if the food you need is on it. They deliver really fast.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have no idea of the quality, and it is expensive, but:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Natural-Choice-Venison-Dog-24-Pound/dp/B004RO7AVM]Amazon.com: Natural Choice Grain Free Venison Meal and Potato Formula Adult Dog Food, 24-Pound: Pet Supplies[/ame]

Royal Canine and Hills also make prescription venison and potato foods available on amazon, but they are very expensive.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Royal-Canin-Hypoallergenic-Protein-Venison/dp/B00A64LBUI]Amazon.com: Royal Canin Hypoallergenic Select Protein Potato Venison Dog Food 25 lbs: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You may want to look at Natural Balance. We've been very happy with their products (they were a God send for our sweet old Lucky boy). Natural Balance - Free Shipping at Chewy.com. We buy it from Petco at the store, but here's a website link for Petco: http://www.petco.com/N_169/Natural-Balance.aspx . Bella's been getting bored so I'm thinking of switching things up for her for a bit - not sure yet though.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Are you using Natural Balance? If so, be careful.....Sassy was on it for a couple of years, got very ill (I thought she was dying). She had a couple of seizures, the vet said it made no sense because the seizures were two different types. Long story short, I changed her food and she recovered and became healthy again. I called NB and of course they said it was not the food. :smilie_tischkante:

***Just my personal experience, not trying to put the company down.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> I have no idea of the quality, and it is expensive, but:
> 
> Amazon.com: Natural Choice Grain Free Venison Meal and Potato Formula Adult Dog Food, 24-Pound: Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


Do you know if this RC Hypoallergenic food can be bought without a state side prescription?  It is safe as far as the actual ingredients go!

Walter, the top one has chicken fat in it! :blink: I will take a look at the other 2 now.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets Sweet Potato and Venison Dry Dog Formula - Natural Balance Pet Foods
I googled and got this.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Unfortunately Natural Balance was purchased by Del Monte and is no longer a company I would trust.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are the RC ingredients:

Dried potato, venison meal, potato protein, coconut oil, natural flavors, vegetable oil, fish oil, salt, DL-methionine, L-lysine, choline chloride, taurine, monosodium phosphate, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, niacin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], trace minerals (zinc oxide, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid.


Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Canine Hypoallergenic Selected Protein Adult PV Dry Dog Food | Free Shipping - Pet360 Pet Parenting Simplified


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> Are you using Natural Balance? If so, be careful.....Sassy was on it for a couple of years, got very ill (I thought she was dying). She had a couple of seizures, the vet said it made no sense because the seizures were two different types. Long story short, I changed her food and she recovered and became healthy again. I called NB and of course they said it was not the food. :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> ***Just my personal experience, not trying to put the company down.


Pat, which Natural Balance were you using---one of the limited ingredient ones?

I did see that it has "Natural Mixed Tocopherols" which might have something to do w/rosemary--which is known to produce seizures in some small dogs.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, which Natural Balance were you using---one of the limited ingredient ones?


L.I.D. Sweet Potato & Venison


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Here are the RC ingredients:
> 
> Dried potato, venison meal, potato protein, coconut oil, natural flavors, vegetable oil, fish oil, salt, DL-methionine, L-lysine, choline chloride, taurine, monosodium phosphate, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, niacin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], trace minerals (zinc oxide, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid.
> 
> ...



Thank you Walter---this might just work! Web site mentioned says it is out of stock!:smilie_tischkante:
EDIT: 17 lb. bag is pretty big for me!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> L.I.D. Sweet Potato & Venison


Oh rats!
I guess the RC one would be better then!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, I see they have a 7 lb bag (out of stock) but I asked them to notify me when it is available! Thanks so much Walter---what would we do w/out you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Never ordered from them before, so you might want to write to make sure it is stock

ROYAL CANIN Veterinary Diet Hypoallergenic Selected Protein PV for Canine (7.7 lbs)

The problem is that these are prescription formulas - no you do not need a prescription but Hills and Royal Canine make these available through vets offices for special dietary needs and therefore limit their availability and jack up the price. Your daughter could also call a local vets office to see if they have.could get them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Never ordered from them before, so you might want to write to make sure it is stock
> 
> ROYAL CANIN Veterinary Diet Hypoallergenic Selected Protein PV for Canine (7.7 lbs)
> 
> The problem is that these are prescription formulas - no you do not need a prescription but Hills and Royal Canine make these available through vets offices for special dietary needs and therefore limit their availability and jack up the price. Your daughter could also call a local vets office to see if they have.could get them.


Thanks Water, I will ask her to just that---if not, I bookmarked this site & will order from them. At least this isn't a huge bag. :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you really wanting a food that lists potato as the first ingredient? Are you sure you really want to go with RC? Not a brand I would ever ever ever choose. If you are wanting canned, try Addiction Herbed Duck Confit. For a kibble, try Zignature. They have Lamb and Peas, Turkey and Peas and Duck and Peas. Since inflammation is a problem for Kitz, I would stick with Duck and Peas.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are trying to get away from poultry---vet suggested horse meat, but I wanted to start w/something I could keep up in the US & found venison to be a good one. Can you suggest both a kibble & canned w/venison & one carb (like potato since he doesn't get that on already)---not sweet potato as he has had lots of that. 
I looked at the Addiction Venison limited & found:

Venison Meal, Dried Potatoes, Chicken Fat (Free from Chicken Protein and naturally preserved with Mixed Tocopherols - a source of Vitamin E), Natural Flavors, Dried Egg, Dried Kelp, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Dried Carrots, Dried Cranberries, Dried Apples, Dried Spinach, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Brewers Dried Yeast, Lecithin, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Extract, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E, Iron Proteinate, Dried Saccharomyces cerevisiae Fermentation Solubles, Inulin (from chicory root), Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Taurine, DL-Methionine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Niacin (Vitamin B3), Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine (Vitamin B1), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Vitamin A, Vitamin D3, Pyridoxine (Vitamin B6), Vitamin B12, Beta Carotene, Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract
A couple of these ingredients are ? for me---egg for one, chicken fat for another & rosemary extract---any suggestions here?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I also checked out the Zignature Lamb---it has chickpeas in it. My dogs don't do well w/legumes, so not sure about this one either. It is the only one of their kibbles that would be a possibility as it has to be a novel protein, w/one carb.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi - my girls do well on Addiction Fig'licious Venison (dehydrated raw). It's:

Venison, Potatoes, Papayas, Canola Oil, Figs, Carrots, Spinach, Tapioca, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulphate, Ferrous Sulphate, Copper Sulphate, Manganese Sulphate, Sodium Selenate, Potassium Iodate, Vitamins E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d-Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, L-Tryptophan, L-Threonine, DL-Methionine, Tocopherols (preservatives), Lecithin, Rosemary Extract

​I don't think there's a canned but you can order it from a variety of sources in the US.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sandi, if you can do canned, I'd recommend the Addiction Duck and Sweet Potato that Crystal posted about, if you can find it. She suggested this food to me a few years ago when Bailey had a suspected obstruction and had to have surgery...for a few months after that, I wanted to feed him a limited ingredient diet that would be gentle on his system. Sure enough, this canned food did the trick. Now I use it whenever one of the pups has an upset stomach and it helps to get them all better fast. 

If you'd prefer to do kibble, Great Life would be another one you could look in to, if you can get it. I know my local store highly recommends it. Here's the link to one of their limited ingredient foods: natural pet food, holistic dog food, organic dog food, premium dog food, healthy dog food, pet treats, dog treats, greenies, eagle pack, nutro dog food, primal dog food, raw dog food, premium dog kibble, freeze dried treats, canned dog food, puppy fo


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sandi, what do you want to feed? Dehydrated, kibble, canned?

Canine caviar is an excellent kibble. Like Crystal I think Zignature is an option too.

I also do not like Royal Canine, I don't like their ingredients, I don't like the company or how it chooses to do business.

Addiction is an option, it is great for different protein sources that you can't get anywhere else. I do think there are better quality dehydrated diets out there but it is by no means a low quality diet. When I did feed addiction dehydrated to my boys, they couldn't handle much of it (though they LOVED it). If I fed it for more than one meal a day their poop came out looking exactly like the dehydrated mix. I never tried the canned because for me it's simply far too pricey.

Canine Caviar also has meat toppers you can mix with kibble that are limited ingredient as well.

What about Ziwi Peak?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Sandi - my girls do well on Addiction Fig'licious Venison (dehydrated raw). It's:
> 
> Venison, Potatoes, Papayas, Canola Oil, Figs, Carrots, Spinach, Tapioca, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulphate, Ferrous Sulphate, Copper Sulphate, Manganese Sulphate, Sodium Selenate, Potassium Iodate, Vitamins E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d-Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, L-Tryptophan, L-Threonine, DL-Methionine, Tocopherols (preservatives), Lecithin, Rosemary Extract
> 
> ​I don't think there's a canned but you can order it from a variety of sources in the US.


Maggie, how much of this do you give a day? Are they on this exclusively?
They do carry 2 canned venison meals---but I would have to rob a bank to add this to their diet!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> Sandi, what do you want to feed? Dehydrated, kibble, canned?
> 
> Canine caviar is an excellent kibble. Like Crystal I think Zignature is an option too.
> 
> ...


Canine Caviar Limited Venison says it has liver in it?? How much/what kind? The can resembles what I bought here from a firm called Terra Canis (wild).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

double post


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Canine Caviar Limited Venison says it has liver in it?? How much/what kind? The can resembles what I bought here from a firm called Terra Canis (wild).


Excellent question, they stress that it's a single protien so I would assume, deer, but to be on the safe side you can e mail them or even post on their facebook page. Their facebook page is fairly active. I have always found them very helpful.

Feeding instructions say: For Dogs: A 1/4 can a day for every 40 lbs of body weight. When I fed it, I believe it was stated somewhere that it should not be more than 25% of the diet. With this also, I think they would be more than willing to assist if you contact them. I know their canned is only meant to be a topper or mixed in with their kibble or veggie mix.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Shelly for this idea. I posted on FB & sent them a msg. Hopefully I will get some helpful info soon!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow. No poultry. No legumes. No sweet potatoes. I would prefer no grains for Kitz knowing his history....

Canine Caviar should fit all your criteria. The Wilderness formula for the kibble and the Venison canned. Wild Calling is a food I've been looking into. They have several canned foods that should meet the criteria as well. I do have a call into them asking about the source of the liver since it's not identified. They don't have a LID in their kibble however. They are a moderately priced canned food. 

Personally, while you are here in the States I would do Primal's Frozen Duck. No it's not a LID. But I have had more success with dogs having allergy type issues, yeasty issues, chronic ear problems, and issues where we need to bring the inflammation down in the body that responded really well to the frozen raw. It's using whole foods and no synthetic vitamins. Jett was my 'urper' from the day I adopted him through rescue. He would vomit undigested food at least once a month. But considering his history with IBS and being underweight, I was happy with this since he wasn't acting sick and was maintaining a good weight.Since he's been on the frozen raw, he has not vomited once in over 4 months. Rabbit would be better but it's insanely expensive. I think even though you want to avoid poultry, he would do well on duck. But if it makes you uncomfortable, then do Primal's Lamb. 

If frozen raw is just not an option, then for at least 3 months I would recommend just doing canned food for him and no kibble at all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Wow. No poultry. No legumes. No sweet potatoes. I would prefer no grains for Kitz knowing his history....
> 
> Canine Caviar should fit all your criteria. The Wilderness formula for the kibble and the Venison canned. Wild Calling is a food I've been looking into. They have several canned foods that should meet the criteria as well. I do have a call into them asking about the source of the liver since it's not identified. They don't have a LID in their kibble however. They are a moderately priced canned food.
> 
> ...


Crystal, I am going to risk it & trust you on this. I am not doing too well myself at the moment physically, in case you had not noticed :HistericalSmiley: & just can't make good decisions. I have decided to order the Primal Frozen Duck. How much will I need for 1 month for 2 dogs---one is 2.4 kilos & one is 2.6 kilos. I would feed this exclusively. I feed them AM & PM. ????:wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Crystal, I am going to risk it & trust you on this. I am not doing too well myself at the moment physically, in case you had not noticed :HistericalSmiley: & just can't make good decisions. I have decided to order the Primal Frozen Duck. How much will I need for 1 month for 2 dogs---one is 2.4 kilos & one is 2.6 kilos. I would feed this exclusively. I feed them AM & PM. ????:wub::wub:


So if I calculated correctly, one is 5 pounds 4 ounces and the other is 5 pounds 11 ounces. They will both probably eat between 1 1/2 to 2 ounces twice a day. Which would be between 6 - 8 ounces a day between the 2 of them. The 6 pound bags which have the 8 ounce patties are the better deal. So calculating for 30 days, most likely 2 bags would be enough. If they were already on it, I would say to be on the safe side, purchase 1 of the 3 pound bag of nuggets as well. But you will want to transition them by mixing with what they are eating for several days. So the 2, 6-pound bags should be enough. But I'm a worrier and would still probably have some extra for a cushion. Normally I say to have 1/4 of their meal be the new food to 3/4 of their meal the old food for 2-3 days, then 50/50 for 2-3 days, then 3/4 new food to 1/4 of old food for 2-3 days. Some dogs need to just go to full raw once they hit the 50/50 mark since the food digests at different rates. You'll just have to observe how they are doing. 

I read in another post about the strong antibiotics Kitz was on for his UTI around Christmas. His ear problem could very be likely due to an improper balance of good flora to bad flora. I know you do yogurt for them but dairy is often a culprit for ear problems. I would also add a good quality, dairy free probiotic to their food. If you have access to one now, start them now. Wouldn't be a bad idea to also give them some fish oil if you aren't already doing that.


----------



## ann4280 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have tried several limited ingredient dog foods for Daisy and Sadie. Currently they are eating Zignature Salmon and Trout meal. Zignature as several different varieties of limited ingredient dog food. You can get it online. 

Both dogs have allergies and have had issues with dog food and this seems to work for them at this time


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Have you looked at Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Dry Dog Food?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Maggie, how much of this do you give a day? Are they on this exclusively?
> They do carry 2 canned venison meals---but I would have to rob a bank to add this to their diet!:HistericalSmiley:


They are on this exclusively. sweetness who is six pounds gets 1/8 cup food with 1/8 cup water twice a day. Tessa who weighs a little over 8 pounds gets a third meal of about two T with two T water.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I read in another post about the strong antibiotics Kitz was on for his UTI around Christmas. His ear problem could very be likely due to an improper balance of good flora to bad flora. I know you do yogurt for them but dairy is often a culprit for ear problems. I would also add a good quality, dairy free probiotic to their food. If you have access to one now, start them now. Wouldn't be a bad idea to also give them some fish oil if you aren't already doing that.[/QUOTE]

The strong antibiotic was recently for the ear--not UTI. 
I am now rethinking the raw since there is a toddler in the house & I don't want any issues w/DD (she is a scientist & he is a biochemist). I haven't entirely decided though.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I read in another post about the strong antibiotics Kitz was on for his UTI around Christmas. His ear problem could very be likely due to an improper balance of good flora to bad flora. I know you do yogurt for them but dairy is often a culprit for ear problems. I would also add a good quality, dairy free probiotic to their food. If you have access to one now, start them now. Wouldn't be a bad idea to also give them some fish oil if you aren't already doing that.


The strong antibiotic was recently for the ear--not UTI. 
I am now rethinking the raw since there is a toddler in the house & I don't want any issues w/DD (she is a scientist & he is a biochemist). I haven't entirely decided though.[/QUOTE]

Well what was I remembering then? Oh well....posting when I'm tired. :blush:

I can understand where you and your kids might be concerned having a toddler around. If washing food dishes, counter tops that their meal is prepared on, the floor or mat their food dishes are on and their faces with soapy water is not enough to ease worry and you want to try with this type of food, you could always lightly saute it. It would take away the true benefits of raw feeding but would still give you real, whole foods which would be so much better than canned or kibble. Just a thought.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I went with one of your other suggestions: Canine Cavier Wilderness grain free kibble & Venison canned. I am now worried that the kibble will be too large for Lisi's teeth which are teeny-tiny. I bought some Wolfsblut Dark Forest today & had to bite the piece in half so she could chew it Does anyone who uses Canine Cavier know how big the kibble is?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> I went with one of your other suggestions: Canine Cavier Wilderness grain free kibble & Venison canned. I am now worried that the kibble will be too large for Lisi's teeth which are teeny-tiny. I bought some Wolfsblut Dark Forest today & had to bite the piece in half so she could chew it Does anyone who uses Canine Cavier know how big the kibble is?


It's been awhile since i've fed Canine Caviar Wilderness but if i remember right, the kibble is very small Lisi should have no trouble with it at all.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

If you are concerned, then get a couple $ pill splitter. It works great to get the kibble down to size. That is what I did for Lucky, it really does not take that long to split them. Even a pill crusher works, but it is a bit messier. The pharmacy actually gave me a splitter for free (it had their logo all over it). With a young one in the house, I would get one with a plastic and not a metal blade.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> If you are concerned, then get a couple $ pill splitter. It works great to get the kibble down to size. That is what I did for Lucky, it really does not take that long to split them. Even a pill crusher works, but it is a bit messier. The pharmacy actually gave me a splitter for free (it had their logo all over it). With a young one in the house, I would get one with a plastic and not a metal blade.


Good suggestion Walter, about the plastic blade. I will do that as I can always use one for other things even if the kibble is small. I am sure it would beat biting everyone like I did today w. the Wolfsblut kibble! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Good suggestion Walter, about the plastic blade. I will do that as I can always use one for other things even if the kibble is small. I am sure it would beat biting everyone like I did today w. the Wolfsblut kibble! :HistericalSmiley:


At least the kibble wasn't ground gopher or they be calling you granny Clampett.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> At least the kibble wasn't ground gopher or they be calling you granny Clampett.


:rofl::rofl:
I have been called other things that were, shall I say, less flattering!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tucker is itty bitty and he can eat the canine caviar kibble just fine. There are brands he has troubles with though.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a couple of toothless furkids. I use fromm kibble as a supplement to home cooking. I grind the kibble in my blender. It comes out sandlike almost. I then mix it with pure pumpkin or add a little broth from the boiled in water turkey they eat. I use veggie's ground up as well. My other maltese love eating the kibble this way as well. Anyway, you might try grinding up the kibble. Probiotics are very important from my point of view for ourselves and our furkids when they are on antibiotics to get the good bacteria that get killed back into the gut. I think alot of health problems can occur if the balance isn't there.


----------

